# Brazilian Cherry



## rdabpenman (Jan 26, 2013)

On a Geoff Parker Twist Ballpoint.
This is a huge pen that people with arthritic hands seem to like.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Satin Polyurethane.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC00389_zpsf5c906cf.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC00392_zps591d6692.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC00394_zpsb7d0c2f8.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC00406_zpsd71f6539.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC00396_zps27e44f71.jpg


----------

